# Got all three together for a photo op!



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Of course they wanted to be boring and wouldn't just run around and play. haha. They did move around just enough to make the pics tough though. haha. The brown shih tzu is Andrew, the blonde shih tzu is Fergie, and the lab is my Baxter. Andrew is almost 13, Fergie is just over a year old, and Baxter is a little over 2.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Your shih tzus look very happy, lab looks less thrilled to be on camera, is he scared of it? One of my dogs is, makes it hard to get a good pic.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I don't think he is scared of it. He has never had any issues with it before. I think he is just too excited and wants to play and didn't want to sit still. Haha.


----------

